# Muslim Women will Sacrifice their Children in the name of Jihad



## Sunni Man (Jul 12, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_I4g8zyNSlg&feature=youtube_gdata_player]YouTube - &#x202a;Muslim Woman Prepared to Sacrifice Their Children In The Name of Jihad&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Jul 12, 2011)

I don't speak Persian. Do you? A lot can be lost in translation.


----------



## chanel (Jul 12, 2011)

Fascinating Sunni Man.  Thank you again for that useful post.

I suppose we should blame the women?

*"DESIRE TO SHED BLOOD,SMASH SKULLS IN THE NAME OF ALLAH IS AN HONOR FOR BELIEVER" *

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7u02-deRMJo&feature=player_embedded]YouTube - &#x202a;"DESIRE TO SHED BLOOD,SMASH SKULLS IN THE NAME OF ALLAH IS AN HONOR FOR BELIEVER"&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Sunni Man (Jul 12, 2011)

I fail to see any difference between these Muslim women and American women who are willing to sacrifice their sons to fight for their countries freedom.


----------



## High_Gravity (Jul 12, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> I fail to see any difference between these Muslim women and American women who are willing to sacrifice their sons to fight for their countries freedom.



Huh? the people who join the Military in the US do that on their own free will, not because their mother forced them.


----------



## Sallow (Jul 12, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> I fail to see any difference between these Muslim women and American women who are willing to sacrifice their sons to fight for their countries freedom.



What Freedom?

The Freedom to be stoned to death if you see the wrong person?

The Freedom to walk around covered head to toe in clothing..even on the beach and in the blazing sun?

That Freedom?


----------



## Iridescence (Jul 12, 2011)

Training a child up in the way they should go and all I suppose could be a red flag... *whatever*

Parents in raising children who understand the world's ways in a broad perspective understand that perhaps in helping their children and empowering them toward a successful life is steering them toward their ultimate demise. It isn't hateful, it is wisdom. 

In the movie TROY when he went to see his mother in the stream she gave him the direction to follow through with his heart's desire knowing full well that her son was more his own man at that point than her child. 

It seems there is a type of oppression in which some of the 'best' parents seem obliviously guilty of and that is preventing their children the measure of growth necessary for survival of the time through which they must live.


----------



## Iridescence (Jul 12, 2011)

Sallow said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > I fail to see any difference between these Muslim women and American women who are willing to sacrifice their sons to fight for their countries freedom.
> ...



that covering protects them from the blazing sun. their clothe isn't what we wear here, surely you know this


----------



## High_Gravity (Jul 12, 2011)

1melissa3 said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...



Lol thats not the reason they cover their women.


----------



## Si modo (Jul 12, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> I fail to see any difference between these Muslim women and American women who are willing to sacrifice their sons to fight for their countries freedom.


Of course you fail to see that.

We know.


----------



## Iridescence (Jul 12, 2011)

it isn't the sole reason, obviously, but logic doesn't seem to be used regardless in those that choose to just readily hate them for their differences, political issues aside


----------



## High_Gravity (Jul 12, 2011)

1melissa3 said:


> it isn't the sole reason, obviously, but logic doesn't seem to be used regardless in those that choose to just readily hate them for their differences, political issues aside



Why do you always make excuses for radical Islam?


----------



## Iridescence (Jul 12, 2011)

I don't make excuses for them, I am defending the things about their ways in which are mirrored within my own life and my ways. It does not help us as a Christian nation to close our minds toward better understanding their depths. It could prove spiritually disastrous.


----------



## Si modo (Jul 12, 2011)

High_Gravity said:


> 1melissa3 said:
> 
> 
> > it isn't the sole reason, obviously, but logic doesn't seem to be used regardless in those that choose to just readily hate them for their differences, political issues aside
> ...


Some don't get it - tolerance doesn't work unless it is reciprocal.


----------



## Moonglow (Jul 12, 2011)

I say let them kill their own children, realtives and freinds. Less azzholes to deal with later.


----------



## xsited1 (Jul 12, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> Muslim Women will Sacrifice their Children in the name of Jihad



Remember this?

A Hamas suicide bomber's family got $25,000 from Saddam Hussein while the others - relatives of militants killed in fighting or civilians killed during Israeli military operations - all received $10,000 each. 

Of course then the Israelis starting bulldozing houses and they had to put a stop to it.  

Allowing your child to strap on a suicide vest and kill Israelis - Okay
Losing your house as a result - Not okay


----------



## Si modo (Jul 12, 2011)

1melissa3 said:


> I don't make excuses for them, I am defending the things about their ways in which are mirrored within my own life and my ways. It does not help us as a Christian nation to close our minds toward better understanding their depths. It could prove spiritually disastrous.


Since when are we a "Christian nation"?

We have a Constitution.  Please review it.


----------



## Si modo (Jul 12, 2011)

xsited1 said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > Muslim Women will Sacrifice their Children in the name of Jihad
> ...


The subtlety is lost on some.


----------



## Article 15 (Jul 12, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> I fail to see any difference between these Muslim women and American women who are willing to sacrifice their sons to fight for their countries freedom.


----------



## Mr Natural (Jul 12, 2011)

What's wrong with these people?

(Rhetorical question. I already know the answer.)


----------



## High_Gravity (Jul 12, 2011)

1melissa3 said:


> I don't make excuses for them, I am defending the things about their ways in which are mirrored within my own life and my ways. It does not help us as a Christian nation to close our minds toward better understanding their depths. It could prove spiritually disastrous.



How much do you really know about radical Islam though, to try and defend it?


----------



## Iridescence (Jul 12, 2011)

Si modo said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > 1melissa3 said:
> ...



What an interesting thought, considering how little reciprocation seems to occur here... 



Si modo said:


> 1melissa3 said:
> 
> 
> > I don't make excuses for them, I am defending the things about their ways in which are mirrored within my own life and my ways. It does not help us as a Christian nation to close our minds toward better understanding their depths. It could prove spiritually disastrous.
> ...



Yep, we sure do, and a government that is nothing if not a mirrored version of Christianity's finest.


----------



## Si modo (Jul 12, 2011)

1melissa3 said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...


Yup. We always have the fools like you to demonstrate just that lack of reciprocation.



> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > 1melissa3 said:
> ...


And, that make us a "Christian nation", to you.


----------



## High_Gravity (Jul 12, 2011)

The US is not a "Christian" nation.


----------



## Moonglow (Jul 12, 2011)

High_Gravity said:


> The US is not a "Christian" nation.



Thank God!


----------



## Iridescence (Jul 12, 2011)

High_Gravity said:


> 1melissa3 said:
> 
> 
> > I don't make excuses for them, I am defending the things about their ways in which are mirrored within my own life and my ways. It does not help us as a Christian nation to close our minds toward better understanding their depths. It could prove spiritually disastrous.
> ...



AM I defending radical Islam? Really? Or am I pressing issues that could be better looked at with more consideration?


----------



## Iridescence (Jul 12, 2011)

High_Gravity said:


> The US is not a "Christian" nation.



Obviously because Christians aren't yet there...


----------



## Sunni Man (Jul 12, 2011)

High_Gravity said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > I fail to see any difference between these Muslim women and American women who are willing to sacrifice their sons to fight for their countries freedom.
> ...



 Currently that is true.

 But many mothers are still alive today and lost their sons when they were drafted for Korea and Vietnam.


----------



## Sallow (Jul 12, 2011)

1melissa3 said:


> it isn't the sole reason, obviously, but logic doesn't seem to be used regardless in those that choose to just readily hate them for their differences, political issues aside



Yeah..well..I'm sorry.

I just don't see how a black burka protects you from the sun.

If anything..you probably have a greater chance of heat stroke.


----------



## High_Gravity (Jul 12, 2011)

1melissa3 said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > 1melissa3 said:
> ...



Everytime there is a thread when someone condemns a practice of radical Islam, you defend it and try to say it is no different than what we do in the US.


----------



## Sunni Man (Jul 12, 2011)

High_Gravity said:


> The US is not a "Christian" nation.



 I posted a link on another thread where a survey showed that 83% of Americans consider themselves Christian.

 Our government may be secular but our ideals and people are overwhelmingly Christian.

 And most people all over the world view America as a Christian nation


----------



## Sallow (Jul 12, 2011)

1melissa3 said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > The US is not a "Christian" nation.
> ...



You should take a gander at the Constitution. Long as that is in place..America will remain a secular nation. And everyone is free to worship as they please..without the fear of the government carting them off to jail or blowing them up.


----------



## High_Gravity (Jul 12, 2011)

Sallow said:


> 1melissa3 said:
> 
> 
> > it isn't the sole reason, obviously, but logic doesn't seem to be used regardless in those that choose to just readily hate them for their differences, political issues aside
> ...



Yeah no shit, I have deployed to the Middle East twice and both tours were during the summer months, I have no idea how those women were able to make it in those black burkas in the boiling summer sun.


----------



## High_Gravity (Jul 12, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > The US is not a "Christian" nation.
> ...



The majority of the people in the US are Christian however Christianity is not the official religion of the US.


----------



## Sallow (Jul 12, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > The US is not a "Christian" nation.
> ...



And which "all over the world" is that?

I've been to Europe, the Middle East and Asia.

None of the places I've been to holds that the US is a Christian theocracy..like say Iran is a Muslim theocracy..which it is.


----------



## High_Gravity (Jul 12, 2011)

1melissa3 said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > The US is not a "Christian" nation.
> ...



Huh? Christianity is not the official religion of the US, I know you are trying to make the US look no different than Iran but give it up, its not working.


----------



## chanel (Jul 12, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...



There is no draft anymore and I don't believe any new mothers were anxiously waiting for their newborns to turn 18 so they could go to Vietnam.  

Grown MEN are free to join the service in this country if they choose.  CHILDREN are not taught to blow themselves up in crowded shopping malls.  Slight difference 

It is understandable that parents who sell their 12 year old daughters into marriage may have a different idea about parenting and "sacrifice".  Here in the U.S. we don't allow old men to buy child brides - even if they bleed.

Why do Muslims hate their children?


----------



## Sunni Man (Jul 12, 2011)

These Muslim women are patriotic and want to protect their Islamic nation from invaders.

 But people here call them extremist and radicals.

 Yet, Israel forces all their young people to join the IDF to supposedly protect the Jewish state.

 And the people here think that's great and wonderful.

 When in reality there is very little difference between the motivation of both peoples and nations.


----------



## Si modo (Jul 12, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> These Muslim women are patriotic and want to protect their Islamic nation from invaders.
> 
> But people here call them extremist and radicals.
> 
> ...


Well, of course!!!  Exploding babies!

That makes perfect sense....









to sociopaths.


----------



## High_Gravity (Jul 12, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> These Muslim women are patriotic and want to protect their Islamic nation from invaders.
> 
> But people here call them extremist and radicals.
> 
> ...



The Israelis are calling on their young people to defend Israel, not to become suicide bombers and martyrs.


----------



## Lovebears65 (Jul 30, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> I fail to see any difference between these Muslim women and American women who are willing to sacrifice their sons to fight for their countries freedom.



Their sons and daughters are of age to decide for themselves. These children are much younger aren't they


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 30, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> I fail to see any difference between these Muslim women and American women who are willing to sacrifice their sons to fight for their countries freedom.



There are many things you fail to see.

So tell me:  What does Allah's army offer the soldier except  being able to smash skulls and break bones, and, oh yes, the 72 virgins.  

The American military has many benefits.  There have been many young men and women without the means to an education who have been able to travel, learn, and live very good civilian lives after discharge or retirement.  

 Military Benefits  Powered by Military.com  

From pay to the GI Bill, from VA home loans to health care, your military service has earned you valuable military benefits. Whether you're on active duty, a veteran or retiree, we make using your military & Veteran benefits easy.  




> Military Benefits by Status
> 
> Active Duty Military
> Pay & Money, Military Tax Center, GI Bill, Financial/Legal Protection (SCRA),
> ...



Military Benefits

I believe the military can also be a path to citizenship.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 30, 2011)

1melissa3 said:


> I don't make excuses for them, I am defending the things about their ways in which are mirrored within my own life and my ways. It does not help us as a Christian nation to close our minds toward better understanding their depths. It could prove spiritually disastrous.



Our government is secular.

Anyway, I don't know about that 72 virgins routine.  One would think that sometimes a guy needs a woman who knows when to use teeth!  LOL


----------



## waltky (Aug 2, 2011)

So what?...

... American women sacrifice their kids all the time...

... in the name of some drunk.


----------



## JStone (Aug 26, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> These Muslim women are patriotic and want to protect their Islamic nation from invaders.



Except, the Mahometan invaded everyone else's nations Muslim conquests - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

The Mahometan even erased Spain's name to al-Andalus when the Mahometan invaded it and destroyed the Buddhist temples when the Mahometan invaded Afghanistan.

The vile cult of Mahometanism even boasts about stealing others' land and slaughtering their inhabitants...

Quran 13:41... See they not that We gradually reduce the land (of disbelievers, by giving it to the believers, in war victories) from its outlying borders. And Allâh judges, there is none to put back His Judgement and He is Swift at reckoning. 

Quran 17:16---"When We decide to destroy a population, We (first) send a definite order to those among them who are given the good things of this life and yet transgress; so that the word is proved true against them: then (it is) We destroy them utterly"


----------

